# May 2007 Member monthly drawing - FishNFever



## Jim (Jun 4, 2007)

May 2007 Member monthly drawing 

I am going to announce this months Lucky Winner tonight around 8PM (A day early). This way I can get it out to the post office Monday April 30, 2007. LOL! Just trying to make it easy on the wife. 

This months lucky winner is going to receive..............Ready? lol! 

A Bill Dance Dancin' Eel in the Shad color! I cant wait to see the hogs caught with this bait. It has been a long time since fish have seen this lure. 

And The Winner of this months Giveaway is: 
FishNFever 

Congtrats! Your eel will go out monday! please please please let us know if you catch any fish with this lure! Im sure you will!


----------

